# Inexpensive Hangtag Solution Idea



## EyeCre8 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hola,

I'm just starting out and looking for every way I can think of to cut expenses, without compromising quality, with regards to branding my tees and the issue of hangtags came up. I have looked into sites like Uprinting and some other local print shops, and while they offer great looking hangtag options at reasonable prices, the quantities they require (several hundred to a thousand pieces,minimum) seem a little much for me…again, I'm just starting out. 

So the thought occurred to me to use the photo studio at Wal***** to produce my hangtags. They constantly run promotions/discounts - say for 4" x 6" or 5" x 7" prints - sometimes as low as 10 cents per print (when ordering 100 prints) - that comes out to a cost of $10 for 100 prints before taxes. I figured I can use one 4" x 6" print and get multiple tags 
produced per print, depending on how I size the graphics. 

For example 2 tags at 3" x 4" or 2" x 6" or even 4 tags - 2 tags at 2" x 4" and 2" x 2". The bigger dimensions being for a detail/close up shot of the graphic on the shirt and the smaller one for my logo.

Now while the back would be white, the front would be full-color on glossy photo stock. 

Does anyone have any experience using this method? Or any thoughts about it? Your replies and feedback are welcome and appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

We designed our biz. cards to work for both. One side just has our logo, so it stands out in a pile of biz cards but looks like a tag on clothing. The other side has our contact info around the border and space in the middle for pricing or notes if used as a biz card. I pay under $100 for 5,000 cards. People compliment our tags, and our cards, yet no one has noticed they are the same thing unless I point it out.


----------



## skram251 (Mar 19, 2014)

+1 for the business card idea. Thats what I have done also. You can get a 1/16 - 1/8 hole punch cheap on amazon and just punch the ones you need and use leftovers as business cards. By far the cheapest way.


----------



## Inkc (Nov 4, 2014)

skram251 said:


> +1 for the business card idea. Thats what I have done also. You can get a 1/16 - 1/8 hole punch cheap on amazon and just punch the ones you need and use leftovers as business cards. By far the cheapest way.


The idea of business cards sounds lot better than walmarts photo prints, but don't you guys have your personal phone number listed on those business cards??


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

The back of mine just has the biz contact info, not personal names and #s. there is room for notes. Most of the people that take our card is taking it for our e-mail to send artwork. Seems like half of the people that hand me biz cards, have to stop and cross out something on their card and write new info. The majority of the cards we order for clients is due to change of info, not cuz they ran out.


----------

